# Dali Ikon 8 fronts, what sub to recommend?



## fidomuh (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey guys.

First off, great forum, just signed up today but I've been reading here for a few months.

I just bought a pair of Dali Ikon 8 speakers and they sound terriffic.
( Yes, I know about B&W and I like the Dali speakers more. They just sound more "alive" )

Ultimately I'm building a surround setup, but first I'm heading for a 2.1 setup, budget and all you know 

I live in denmark so I don't really that many choices here, but 2 subs come to mind:
Dali Ikon Sub. 12" Sub, getting pretty good reviews for it's price. It's around 900$.
SVS PB12-Plus. 12" Sub, you all know it. Getting rave reviews. Pricetag: 15-1600$.

Prices in Denmark are quite absurd, I know, so I won't even tell you the pricetag on my Ikon 8s.. 

What do you guys think?
Do you have a "lower budget" sub up your sleeve that I haven't heard about?

Tell me!


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

It is going to depend a lot upon the listening room size (volume in cubic meters/feet). The best "budget" subwoofer may be a sealed 12" sub of which you could later get multiples of if you need more SPL later. A small enough room will give you some bottom freq end boost which along with equalization (REW & BFD, Linkwitz circuit, etc) could give you a good frequency response.


----------



## fidomuh (Feb 14, 2008)

The room is pretty open, sadly. There's no door, just an archway to the rest of the flat... Yeah, ****** designers built this place back in the 70's..

If there was a door, though, I would guess the room to be around 5meters * 6meters.. Roughly..

Oh, and just to make it worse, I have floor-to-ceiling glass windows :duh:

My idea is indeed to get multiple subs in the long run, but for now i'm focusing on just getting that all-important first one


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

Sorry! It would seem that a LLT type sub would be the best bang for the buck in your situation with a big room. If a vented one would be too big then one using passive radiators would be the next choice. But quite expensive.


----------



## fidomuh (Feb 14, 2008)

Indeed.. That were my thoughts aswell..

I guess I'll have to make room for something ported then.. Any recommendations? ( In an affordable price range  )


----------

